# Shanty Boots



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Having heretofore been a proud member of the "Bucket Brigade" I outfitted myself well for it: Iditarod Trail, -150 degree pac boots for my feet.

These won't do for a suitcase style shanty with a floor (looking at the Shappell DX4000) with a Big Buddy heater so I'm going to have to buy some and am wondering how much insulation you guys like in your boots you wear in your suitcase shanties? 200 gram, 400, 600, 1,000 gram, 1,200 gram, etc.

Since I don't hunt, I don't have any I could double duty. 

They'll have Gore-Tex plus some amount of insulation. :B

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Mickey Mouse boots!!!!!!!!!!! Wear them anywhere it is cold, colder and coldest. I went up to 800 grams of thinsulate and still could not keep my feet as warm as the MM. They might be a tad heavy but how much walking do you have to do during a day or night or day plus night ice fishing trip?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

amazing........... i picked up a pair last week and wore them the day i got them walking around out on mosquito for over 2 hours just bs'ing with the fishermen.. feet stayed nice and toasty. i thought they might be too big and bulky, not at all, my legs never got tired. but i got muscular legs like an OX too.lol.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I just bought another par last year. The Black ones. They are not designed for a lot of walking, but I'm a senior & I do all right on the ice. The black ones can be found on the web new for around 55.00. It's harder to find the white bunnies new. Those boots were designed for our service men in Korea & the Artic. For the money you, you cannot beat them.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a great point you have brought up! We have both styles of shanties(suitecase style,and hub) and there is quite a difference. The hub style is great for room,but not having a floor kinda sucks. we use small foam matts to get our feet off the ice. I found them at sears,they are made for shop floors or garage workbench areas. As far as insulation,that is a personal preferance for sure. The less you move around, the less heat the boots will hold. I am outside at work for 12 hours a day with 400 grams of thinsulate and it is fine. On the ice setting in a hub style shanty,these boots suck! In the other shanty,these boots are great. But like I said, it is all personal preferance. At work my 400 grams are fine for me. My father will wear 1000 grams at work,I cant wear that much or my feet will sweat.(he does the same work I do) I have been in the construction buisness for 15 years and with all those winters outside, my guess would be that *600*grams would be good for you in a shanty with a floor. With having a few pairs of insulated work boots in my past, I will say that I have never found a better insulation than Thinsulate out there yet. Hope this helps a little...B.L.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

My boots are not cutting it. I used to be a Bucket Fisherman when I first started as a Teenager. Messed up my ears, hands and feet. Changing socks while Ice Fishing doesn't help much. Take care of your feet guys - you will regret it if you don't.... Nice choices in Shanty and Heater, Ruminator!


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

I purchased a pair of Baffin Explorers for this season. They are rated to -148F. They are too big to drive with so have to put them on at the site, but I am so glad I spend the $100 on sale for these. I have been out all day several times, never regretted the purchase, no toe warmers anymore. Early in the season I walked in 6" of slush and they stayed perfectly dry too.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Ron, for bringing up Mickey Boots, and Tom for your pic of white ones. I didn't know the white ones have more insulation than the black ones. Is there a temperature rating for both?
I'll look into whether either are good for what I'm after. 

I need something to keep my feet warm while pulling the shanty around, but not too warm so my feet don't start sweating once inside the floored shanty.
I guess a compromise level of insulation that will work for both situations. Maybe an insulation level comarable to the 600 grams back lash is suggesting will work.

Is there a "grams to temperature" type of rating?

.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Jim, they had both white and black ones where I got mine. I spent over an hour there and I tried on many pair. All boots that were the same size, didn't fit the same. Sales man actually walked away after he said "come and get me when you choose" LOL!! The white and black ones with the valve on the side felt to me like they had more insulation in them and cost $20 more than the black ones they had without the valve, yet all the boots (valve or not) had the same little booklet on the boot that told how to care for them and stated they were rated to -40. The valve is for pressure adjustment in flight. I don't plan on any halo jumps on mosquito , but I went with the valve boots Anyhow, I think there's more insulation and I talked the guy down to the same price as the boots without the valve.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I got my M.M. Boots from Allegheny Surplus in Meadville Pa. $36 for the boots and $11 for shipping! Found them on the web but here is the # if your in the market for a pair. 814-337-6674 Love these boots.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

For Bucket fishing, I use my Cabela's 2000 gram for 79$(last yr) and do ok. For my shanty with floor, I use my 800 gram rockies I got at Dicks for 129$, and have no problem. Of course, I have my Mr Buddy jumbo heater, so that helps?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Ruminator said:


> These won't do for a suitcase style shanty with a floor (looking at the Shappell DX4000) with a Big Buddy heater so I'm going to have to buy some and am wondering how much insulation you guys like in your boots you wear in your suitcase shanties? 200 gram, 400, 600, 1,000 gram, 1,200 gram, etc.


I wear Rocky Bear Claw 1400 gram leather boots. I like to fish in and out of the shanty and I almost always have a small gang of people along that needs help so my feet are on the ice a good bit. These boots are warm but not as heavy as some of the pack boots and others. I don't judge what boots I need on how warm my shanty is, I base my boots on what I need if my shanty blows away. 
I also fish out of a Shappell 4000 but I use a regular buddy heater and it warms things up just fine. I have an older model with the vinyl material and can fish without a jacket inside in 10 degree weather. If you are buying a new 4000 with the heavier canvass shell you may cook yourself out with a Big Buddy. Just a thought.


----------



## fishin'jack (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought black Mickey boots for myself and my son a couple years ago and we haven't had cold feet since. they are very inexpensive and very effective. We fish in a hub or go hard core. Feet on the ice all day.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My MM are smooth rubber throughout and even if your feet sweat you will remain warm. They act the same as a wet suit. I have steped into creeks over the top while deer hunting and the pair of thin cotton socks acted as a wick and I never got cold feet.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll tell how well they are designed. You can completely put your feet in water that will fill them up ok. Pull them off and wring out the sock or socks & place right back on your feet. You can continue staying out fishing, etc. I don't want to try it, but I'm seen it with 2 different guys fishing. wet feet, just empty them.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Jim you can come down an try my Mickeys out if you have big feet 12 or 13's. I had a tendon repaired on my foot and im in a cast shoe for the winter.No fishing for me this year again .There great but heavey you don't need them if you got a floor in your shanty.
Fred


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Redear said:


> Hey Jim you can come down an try my Mickeys out if you have big feet 12 or 13's. I had a tendon repaired on my foot and im in a cast shoe for the winter.No fishing for me this year again .There great but heavey you don't need them if you got a floor in your shanty.
> Fred


I wear a size 10 shoe - but thank you for the offer!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever actually weighed one of these type boots. Heck, my 800 gram pac boots weigh 3 lbs each. Would be interested as I'm considering a pair myself.Thanks, Mike


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

If I get a chance I will dig them out of the garage & weigh them. I have had some health issues & haven't been out lately. I was thinking of going out mid-week & punching a few holes. They are talking about some pretty heavy snow here in N/W Ohio tues. or weds. One of these suckers is going to hit us. We have been real lucky so far.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all of the help and considerations guys.

Fred, thank-you for the offer to try your boots on. I also wear a size 10-10 1/2, but I may just give you a call some time this winter and come down just to visit a while. Its been a while since our last one.
Sorry to hear you're laid up, I guess it could be for a worse reason though.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Rumi,i also wear your size and bought a pair of size 11.going on year two now and love them.They are the best and will not be too hot on a shanty with floor.Im not to far from you,PM me and stop over to try them out if you like.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for your offer Doug, I may take you up on it. 
Any idea what the pair of them weigh?

With bad knees for years(cartilages tore up), weight makes a difference for me.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Jim,I just put them on the scale.6lbs even.
Mine are the black with the valve


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

For the heck of it I just weighed my pac boots - they tipped the scale at 11lbs.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have the same boots as snake and I love them. Bought Darris a pair of boots that are 1500 thinsulate and he hasn't said anything about cood feet since.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Daego Doug said:


> Jim,I just put them on the scale.6lbs even.
> Mine are the black with the valve


DD, was that each boot or is that for the pair ? Do the black ones have a removeable liner ? Gonna get em soon. Do they run close to your normal size or are they a snug fit ? Thanks, Mike


----------



## johntom13 (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought a pair of Lacrosse Ice Kings inthe early 1990's. Still have them and still wearing them especially when in Minnesota or northern Canada.
Actually used them in Barrow and Prudoe Bay Alaska and even if you get water in them they warm back up again.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Fishin sorry to be late getting back to you.The 6 lbs is for the pair and no the liner does not come out.It actually seems thin but they sure keep your feet warm.They only run in full size no 1/2 so i put my 10 1/2 feet in a size 11 .Plenty of room for extra socks but I have never needed more than 1 pair of regular work socks.

DD


----------

